# Sunday Special - Mixed Multiple Choice



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2019)

Sunday Special - Mixed Multiple Choice

1. In Norse myth, Huginn and Muninn were both what  ?
  a. - Harpies
  b. - Horses
  c. - Ravens
  d. - Monsters
2. Countries that are described as lusophone contain people  who primarily 
speak what language?
  a. - Dutch
  b. - Portuguese
  c. - Italian
  d. - Spanish
3. What African country contains such creatively-named regions  as South, 
West, North and Far North?
  a. - Central African Republic
  b. - Cameroon
  c. - Equatorial Guinea
  d. - Nigeria
4. All of these action stars appeared in the 2014 movie "The  Expendables 3," 
except one. Which did not appear in that film?
  a. - Mel Gibson
  b. - Bruce Willis
  c. - Harrison Ford
  d. - Arnold Schwarzenegger
5. Celia Cruz was a Cuban-born songstress who was also known  as the "Queen 
of..." what genre?
  a. - Samba
  b. - Salsa
  c. - Merengue
  d. - Calypso
6. What is the name given to a specific type of equation used  to estimate 
the number of possible extraterrestrial civilizations that  might exist?
  a. - Columbus equation
  b. - Drake equation
  c. - Raleigh equation
  d. - Cook equation
7. All of these are among the final ten letters of the Greek  alphabet, 
except one. Which one is not among those last ten  letters?
  a. - Iota
  b. - Pi
  c. - Rho
  d. - Chi
8. A well-known short story written by Frank R. Stockton was  given the title 
of "The Lady, or..." what?
  a. - The Bear
  b. - The Tiger
  c. - The Lion
  d. - The Cougar
9. In 2016, scientists named a newly discovered spider species  Eriovixia 
gryffindori, on account of its resemblance to what "Harry  Potter" object?
  a. - The Sorcerer's Stone
  b. - The Invisibility Cloak
  c. - The Sorting Hat
  d. - The Goblet of Fire
10. The Srebrenica massacre was a genocide of over 8,000  people in what 
country?
  a. - Serbia
  b. - Bosnia and Herzegovina
  c. - Slovenia
  d. - Montenegro
11. The TV show "Reign" is centered mainly on the life of  which queen?
  a. - Mary Stuart
  b. - Elizabeth I
  c. - Mary I
  d. - Victoria
12. All of these are mentioned in the song "My Favorite  Things" in the stage 
musical, "The Sound of Music," except one? Which is not among  "My Favorite 
Things?"
  a. - Sandy white beaches
  b. - Doorbells
  c. - Bright copper kettles
  d. - Cream-colored ponies
13. Prompting the nickname that the eventual state was given,  what was the 
first U.S. then-territory to allow women to vote?
  a. - North Dakota
  b. - Wyoming
  c. - Oregon
  d. - New Mexico
14. The shade of cerise is a deep tint of what  color?
  a. - Green
  b. - Orange
  c. - Blue
  d. - Red
15. In the film "The Princess Diaries," the country of Genovia  was known for 
producing what fruit?
  a. - Pineapples
  b. - Plums
  c. - Peaches
  d. - Pears
16. Leonard Peltier was a key member of which advocacy group,  known for 
supporting the rights of Native Americans?
  a. - READY
  b. - SET
  c. - FIRE
  d. - AIM
17. In total, the Rolling Stones released six albums in the  1970s. Which of 
these Stones albums was not released during that  decade?
  a. - Goats Head Soup
  b. - A Bigger Bang
  c. - Exile on Main St.
  d. - Black and Blue
18. What hormone, with the chemical formula of C21H30O5, is  also known as 
the stress hormone?
  a. - Estriol
  b. - Epinephrine
  c. - Cortisol
  d. - Adrenaline
19. In what country can you find the Chicxulub Crater, the  remains of a 
catastrophic impact that had a great effect on life on  earth?
  a. - Mexico
  b. - Guatemala
  c. - Belize
  d. - El Salvador
20. In which of the gospels of the Bible can you find the  Parable of the 
Prodigal Son?
  a. - Luke
  b. - Mark
  c. - Matthew
  d. - John
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - b
3. - b
4. - b
5. - b
6. - b
7. - a
8. - b
9. - c
10. - b
11. - a
12. - a
13. - b
14. - d
15. - d
16. - d
17. - b
18. - c
19. - a
20. - a


----------

